# Post Delivery this Week



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone know when the post office are or are not delivering this week? I was expecting several deliveries this last couple of weeks but none have turned up.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We've received post today, just 1 outstanding parcel from UK but then they didn't post till 12/12


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Canoeman! 

I am waiting for something posted in Australia on the 10th. I really expected it to be here by now. And some things from the UK but they were posted much later.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Waiting for a parcel sent from Holland on December 8th :-(


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Australia 10th & UK later if standard type post/parcel to early to expect delivery


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Australia 10th & UK later if standard type post/parcel to early to expect delivery


Surprised, but at least I can stop worrying about my stuff I suppose! lol 

I did actually get a delivery this afternoon, from Spain, posted on the 18th December. And that was sent express!!! LOL I can put my mind at rest at least if long delivery times are normal, and I now know things are getting through. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Mattskii said:


> Anyone know when the post office are or are not delivering this week? I was expecting several deliveries this last couple of weeks but none have turned up.


Yes we have had post today,Ansiao area.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Australia 10th & UK later if standard type post/parcel to early to expect delivery


Still no sign of the delivery from Australia. lane: Is it still too early to start worrying?  :confused2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Is there a tracking number, but I'd say yes too early


----------

